# Problema con grabador de PIC



## zgouki (Nov 28, 2007)

Hola gente   . Resulta que ando tratando de meterme en el mundo de los PICs, pero se ve que no me dejan entrar   , ya que traté de construir un garabador y este no me funciona: no me lo reconoce el soft (y obviamente nose porque ops: )
He aquí el grabador en cuestión:





A mi me salio tal cuál esta ahí (solo modifique un poco la fuente, con la ayuda de fogonazo, que anda al pelo), hice el PCB y solde todo OK. Aqui está el PCB:








Y aqui esta el diagrama o esquematico: 





Bueno, mi pregunta es: este grabador funciona o no? Donde esta el error?
Husmeando en la web, me tope con el circuito que posteo en la seccion de archivos...y dado que el grabador que construi supuestamente usa el EPIC Programmer de DOS como soft para grabar , busque con este nombre en google y me aparecio un esquematico muy parecido al que hice yo, pero no totalmente igual. Quería saber de paso si este sí es fiable, y que modificaciones al PCB que hice le debo hacer para que funcione (con este soft, claro (MElabs.exe)).Bueno, espero haber sido claro. I´m waiting for you lov...replies!  
Saludos


----------



## Leon Elec (Nov 30, 2007)

Prueba con el programador icprog, es muy bueno y gratis, a mi, jamas me dió problemas.

http://www.ic-prog.com/index1.htm


----------



## zgouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Oye amigo Leon Elec...te refieres a que debo probar mi programador con ese soft?  No debo previamente configurar este programa para que me acepte mi programador? 
Saludos y gracias por tu respuesta (ya pensaba que me habian olvidado, snif  ...  )


----------



## Leon Elec (Nov 30, 2007)

Si, prueba con este soft. Deberas configurarlo correctamente. Puede preguntar de donde lo sacaste o si no ir probando manualmente

Si tiene xp debes seleccionar windows api. Para mi quemador utilizo así, JMD y ninguna señal invertida. Prueba de esta manera.


----------



## zgouki (Dic 1, 2007)

Muchas gracias! Ya me funciono el grabador...anda de 10! Y ademas ya pude grabar mi primer programa en el pic 16F84 (estoy emocionado)  ...Bueno, nos vemos amigo, suerte y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 2, 2007)

Me alegro que lo allas podido solucionar. Ahora empiezan los verdaderos dolores de cabeza  :mrgreen:


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Dic 4, 2007)

hola a todos, me llamo german orlando niño uribe,de bucaramanga colombia.
estoy metido en este mundo de los pic, desde hace un año, y he avansado mucho.

he querido hacer mi propio programador,y he buscado hasta ahora 4 esquemas en internet, pero ninguno me funciono, y quisiera, que alguno de ustedes, me pudiera ayudar con eso,quisiera que me mandaran un programador que ustedes hayan probado personalmente y sepan que funcione.

preferiblemente quisiera que necesite fuente, en cuanto al puerto, no me importa,ya sea palalelo, serial, o usb. sobra decir que utiliso el ic prog.

agradeceria a quien me ayude con esto.


----------



## zgouki (Dic 5, 2007)

Que tal amigo german. Te comento que mi programador (este que viste en las fotos de arriba) me anduvo muy bien, por lo menos en el primer programa que le carge a mi pic 16f84  . Como no tengo muchos comentarios y anécdotas de otros usuarios sobre el programador que hice, tengo miedo de que el primer intento haya sido como una "suerte de principiante", nose si me entiendes a que me refiero. Ahora, este fin de semana voy a hacer otro proyecto con el mismo PIC, y si todo anda OK, te paso bien las indicaciones y el PCB que hice yo (el que está posteado aquí es de la pág de donde saqué el esquema original, pero este esta MAL, gracias a la ayuda de gente que sabe pude arreglarlo, no te preocupes, es solo una pista que debe ir a tierra y no lo esta)
Bueno, pero antes de segir hablando sobre este prog (que de hecho se utiliza con el puerto paralelo), debes decirme que clase de PICs quieres grabar. El que yo hice puede grabar los siguientes PICs (aunque le puedes agregar un adaptador para más PICs de más patas, eso si: debes utilizar otro soft):
*PICs 18 pines tipo 16C6X, 16C7X, 16C8X y 16F8X.
*PICs 12C50X de 8 pines.

Saludos y espero tu respuesta.


----------



## milroc (Dic 5, 2007)

Hola German proba con pp2 funca muy bien te dejo la direccion fijate que hay

mucha información http://213.97.130.124/home/index.htm


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Dic 6, 2007)

hola de nuevo, pues mira, yo trabajo mucho con pics de la serie16fxx, y 16cxx, incluido obviamente el 16f84a, que es el que mas nesesito, por eso tu programador me servira.
y espero te funcione bien este fin de semana, chao y gracias por responder, saludos a todos aya en Rosario


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Dic 6, 2007)

has probado este programador pp2 personalmente y te ha servido con el ic prog.
gracias por ayudarme


----------



## mabauti (Dic 6, 2007)

yo personalmente he probado el NOPPP con el PIC16F84, Windows XP y no he tenido problemas. Es muy economico y muy sencillo.


----------



## milroc (Dic 7, 2007)

Hola German ,si esta echo para usar con el icprog en el articulo esta como configurarlo
es muy rápido con la programación es el programador que uso.
probalo anda de 10. suerte


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Dic 11, 2007)

hola zgouki, me interesa saber como le fue este fin de semana con su segundo proyecto con el programador, si le ando bien , por favor mandeme el esquema, y el diseño del circuito impreso.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Dic 11, 2007)

hola milroc
tengo una duda, se le puede adaptar para que funcione con un DB25, tengo uno por ai.

 y el circuito, funciona de igual manera con el DB9, me explico, si solo utilizo el DB9, funcionara bien.
gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 11, 2007)

El COM o serie puede ser del tipo DB9 y DB25, los dos te serviran.

Si es para el puerto paralelo o LPT es otro diseño y es necesario una fuente externa de unos 13V.

Recuerda que para programar los PIC es necesario una tension de 13V, por eso se utiliza el puerto serie y por eso no funcionan con los portatiles donde el COM es de 5V


----------



## milroc (Dic 11, 2007)

Hola german como bien te dijo tiopepe123 el proramador pp2 es por puerto paralelo

Suerte


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Dic 13, 2007)

hola amigos de los foros, gracias por ayudarme con esto, pero tengo una ultima duda. en el pp2, utilizan 3 voltajes de programacion, pero por ahora no quesiera un programador semi-profesional, eso seria mas adelante.

pero si me interesaria adaptarlo para que programe pics de 8, 18 pines y eeprom seriales, para ello solo utilizaria el pin 5 del palalelo, para controlar la programacion, y solo utilizaria los pines del puerto(2, para data-in. 3, para clock.10, para data-out.25, gnd.4, vdd. y 5 para vpp), a demas de los cambios en la conexion del zocalo, habria que hacer otro cambio?
sobra decir que conservo las conexiones de los transistores y resistencias del pp2, solo que aqui utilizo unicamente, lo necesario para programar lo que necesito.
habria que comfigurar algo con eso, o andaria igual.
gracias

mañana publicare el esquema del pp2, simplificado, para que me digan que les parece.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Dic 14, 2007)

hola a todos, esta es la simplificación del pp2, espero me den buenas noticias de el.
perdon por la presencia del circuito, lo hice a mano alsada, y para poder mandarlo. lo trabaje en paint, aunque no quedo bien, creo que se entiende.


----------



## west140 (Dic 15, 2007)

hola zgouki oye tengo una duda con los hexadecimales esos qu significan o mas bien dicho como es la programacion no entiendo, estoy estudiando Ingenieria n Sistemas pero he visto lidiado con otros lenguajes de prog c, c++, visual y java pero la verdad no entiendo como programar los microcontroladores, tengo un 16C54C y mi proyecto es hacer un reloj digital con display y que visualize horas minutos y segundos, pero como podria programarlos en hexadecimal, saludos espero respondas amigo estoy urgido


----------



## mabauti (Dic 15, 2007)

los microcontroladores ( uC's) los programas mediante hardware de escritura para uC's ; estos toman un archivo en binario ( o hexa ) de  la computadora y lo escriben en el uC. El archivo binario (o hexadecimal) lo generas mediante un programa que toma lo que escribes en un lenguaje llamado ensamblador; el programa "mas usado" es el MPLab de Microchip.

Por otra parte te recomiendo que en lugar de usar un 16C54 , uses un 16F54 ya que el C54 es de un solo intento.


----------



## eliteman (Ene 12, 2008)

zgouki dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias! Ya me funciono el grabador...anda de 10! Y ademas ya pude grabar mi primer programa en el pic 16F84 (estoy emocionado)  ...Bueno, nos vemos amigo, suerte y gracias de nuevo.




hola zgouki,  esoy empesando a trabajar con pics y consegui el grabador que tu armaste...ya lo arme y logre hacerlo funcionar......me puedes decir que configuracion usaste con el ic-prog? he intentado programar el pic 16f84 pero siempre me dice que todo esta bien, es decir, dice que lee el pic y que lo graba, pero no es asi, incluso si desconecto el grabador me dice lo mismo. si sabes como hacerlo funcionar agradeceria tu respuesta....


----------



## zgouki (Ene 15, 2008)

Que tal amigo eliteman. Te cuento que el programa que yo utilizo para grabar mis PICs (hasta ahora solo el 16F84A) es el EPIC Programmer de MElabs. Te adjunto el link para bajarlo (esta en DOS, pero puedes encontrarlo para windows, este yo no lo he provado todavia,cualquier cosa me cuentas). Si quieres la version windows utiliza el buscador con las palabras claves "EPIC Programmer":

http://r-luis.xbot.es/descarga/files/prog.zip

En esta pagina puedes tambien encontrar un tutorial de como utilzar este programa y como configurar los fusibles para la programacion, lo cual es un punto importante a tener encuenta.

Otras cosas que creo importante contarte es que:

1ero) El esquematico del programador no esta completo, es decir, le falta una pista por rutear (que es la conexion del pin del DB25 que debe ir a GND pero no lo esta). Si te das cuenta de lo que digo, corrigelo, sino pideme el esquematico final que utilice y lo posteo. Si ya hiciste el PCB y soldaste todo, no te preocupes: puedes utilizar un puente o cable para unir este puno del PCB con el GND que sale de los LM7805/7812.


2do) Hasta ahora, solo he programado TRES veces el PIC 16F84A de Microchip: la primera vez fue un circuito muy sencillo y basico: un led con su resistencia, el XT de 4Mhz y los capacitores de 22pF (estos 3 ultimos componentes siempre van). Lo unico que hacia el proegrama grabado en el PIC era prender el LED por unos segundos, y apagarlos otros tantos segundos, asi sucesivamente. Esto funciono OK (salvo que siempre al principio cuando le doy 5 Vcc al circuito tarda un poco en prender el led y apagarse, pero despues de dos ciclos de prender/apagar se estabiliza y pareciera seguir un patron de tiempo definido. La segunda vez, el programa era un poco mas complejo: debia realizar distintas secuencias de prender/apagar un nº de 8 leds conectados al portB del PIC dependiendo de las combinaciones de 4 switchs que iban al portA del PIC (secuenciador de 8 canales y 16 efectos, tambien lo encuentras en la pagina de r-luis). El programa al principio funcionaba bien, pero en algunas ocasiones en las cuales cambiaba las combinaciones de los switchs, la secunecia de luces no respondia o no completaba el ciclo que debia realizar segun programacion. Algunas veces si tocaba o apretaba algun punto determinado del circuito (que estaba montado en una placa media chota, quizas este fue el problema) funcionaba y terminaba el ciclo correspondiente. Por ultimo, la 3era vez intente empezar programando en lenguaje de alto nivel (utilice JAL, un lenguaje basado en PASCAL, que luego de escribir el codigo te lo pasa a assembler). Mi meta era hacer un reloj de 2 digitos con displays de 7 segemntos que contara de 24 segundos hasta 00 y cuando llegara a 00 encienda un led rojo. para ello debia multiplexar las salidas. Bueno, resulta que no funciono probablemente mey bien: no multiplexaba las salidas (muy probablemente me equivoque en el codigo). La cuestion es que nose si todos estos problemas fueron errores mios o estuvo involucrado el grabador de PICs. Ahora este fin de semana, voy a probar un codigo el cual practicamente no puede tener fallos (es un assembler que no lo hice yo, lo baje de la web y trata de un reloj de 4 digitos los cuales abundan en la red), asique si llego a fallar en algo es porque el programador no esta funcando. Bueno, espera mis noticias, todo sera registrado y posteado aqui para la comunidad   .
Saludos y espero que me disculpes por la tardanza, andube un poco ajetreado estos dias.


----------



## eliteman (Ene 17, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda zgouki, voy a intentar lo que me dijiste. Estuve buscando en la web y consegui el grabador para pics de 8 18 28 40 pines Quark Pro 2, tengo el esquematico en PCB Wizard. Si lo necesitas avisame. Yo por los momentos voy a trabar en el que ya tengo armado y agradesceria mucho cualquier dato que me puedas dar sobre este grabador.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Ene 30, 2008)

hola compañeros del foro, quiero darles muchas gracias por la ayuda prestada, con  lo del programador, ya me funciono(bueno, hace como 2 semanas)pero estaba un poco ocupado grabando muchos pic 16f84, ya que se lo preste a algunos amigos.
hice el pp2, simplificado, y aunque ahora me estoy metiendo con el 16f877, este me servira por que trabajo mucho con el 16f84a, se que  la imagen que les publique del pp2 simplificado, es un poco desordenada, y se ve rara(por que era muy grande y le borre los espacios en blanco con paint para que quedara de - de 500k) pero se entiende, y me funciono, espero poder ayudarlos mas adelente... 8)


----------



## cooperharris (Feb 8, 2008)

Saludos a todos  los amigos del foro personalmente  hay muchos programadores d e pic en la  web y  probe algunos   y no me  funciono,  pero  arme el quack pro 2 que aparece en la revista saber electronica y me funciona  perfectamente,ademas  es  un circuito parasito, se alimenta de la  misma  energia  del puerto serial,tambien  sirve  para  programar  casi cualquier  tipo de PIC, 18,28,40  y ademas memorias  eeprom, asi que si alguien  quiere el programador no dude escribirme  y con gusto  se lo enviare, aqui estamos para ayudarnos,y compartir conocimientos,tambien si alguno  quiere  charlar  sobre elementos relacionados  con el  pic, que me escriba para estar en contacto, saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 9, 2008)

EPROM? de que familia?


----------



## marcelo2112 (Feb 9, 2008)

german orlando niño uribe dijo:
			
		

> hola compañeros del foro, quiero darles muchas gracias por la ayuda prestada, con  lo del programador, ya me funciono(bueno, hace como 2 semanas)pero estaba un poco ocupado grabando muchos pic 16f84, ya que se lo preste a algunos amigos.
> hice el pp2, simplificado, y aunque ahora me estoy metiendo con el 16f877, este me servira por que trabajo mucho con el 16f84a, se que  la imagen que les publique del pp2 simplificado, es un poco desordenada, y se ve rara(por que era muy grande y le borre los espacios en blanco con paint para que quedara de - de 500k) pero se entiende, y me funciono, espero poder ayudarlos mas adelente... 8)



Podrias pasarme el circuito del grabador que usaras para el 877?gracais


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Feb 9, 2008)

hola, bueno por ahora estoy estudiando al 16f877, y desarrollando programas para practicar,  y mirando las posibilidads que este pic me ofrece, aun no uso el grabador con este, pero te recomiendo el pp2, por jose manuel garcia, funciona bien. 8)  8)


----------



## marcelo2112 (Feb 10, 2008)

Y este que te parece, funcionara?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 10, 2008)

Si funciona, es el que tengo ahorita!


----------



## marcelo2112 (Feb 11, 2008)

Gracias. una pregunta mas, para que es el jumper y como se usa?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 11, 2008)

Jumper es puente! Se utilizan para hacer conexciones entre pistas de un PCB


----------



## marcelo2112 (Feb 11, 2008)

me referia a cuando se utiliza para la grabacion d epic, como debe estar para grabar, etc...


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 11, 2008)

Cual jumper?


----------



## marcelo2112 (Feb 11, 2008)

en la primer imagen tuya, bien a la izquierda delante del capacitor de 100n,hay tres pines, esos son jumper, quiero saber como se configuran, que funcion cumple.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 11, 2008)

Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh algunos pic's necesitan que se ponga el Vpp en vez del Vcc (No es muy cientifico, no se mucho su funcion)


----------



## marcelo2112 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahora si!
Vos comummente como lo usas, en vpp o vcc o abierto como en la foto?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 15, 2008)

Siempre lo uso como esta en la foto!


----------



## Javier (Jul 20, 2008)

hola quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar a hacer mi propio quemador de pic, he hecho ya 4 diagramas y no me han funcionado... agradezco cualquier ayuda


----------



## cristiancrm (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola Amigos, como estan? 

Miren, yo tengo el programador de PICs de JDM y funciona de maravillas en las PCs, pero resulta que tengo una laptop que NO tiene puerto serial, por lo que utilizo un conversor usb-rs232. Por algún motivo este conversor no está entregando señal por alguna de sus lineas y por ende el grabador no me funciona. Este grabador es muy famoso, y quisiera saber si alguien tuvo la oportunidad de hacerle una modificacion para agregarle una fuente externa y asi poder usarlo con conversores como el que tengo. Si alguien tiene alguna noticia, se lo voy a agradecer.

Un abrazo,
Cristian.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jun 26, 2009)

cuando se programa por Vpp entran 13.8 volts, si pones esa tension en otra pata vas a quemar el mico!
Saludos


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Jul 1, 2009)

por concepto el JDM no usa fuente externa, y te esta dando problemas en el portatil ya que estos no tienen fuentes de mucha corriente, solo una bateria capaz de mantenerlos activos por maximo 4 horas. y esta no suministra la energia necesaria para el programador y todas las funciones del pc al mismo tiempo.

por ello los JDM se diseñaron para usarse en computadores de escritorio.

si vas a usar un portatil, te recomiendo que uses este quemador, diseñado por eclipse. el cual es muy bueno, y economico.
http://www.eclip-se.es.tl/Eclipse.htm

saludos..


----------



## cristiancrm (Jul 2, 2009)

Muchísimas gracias por la data! Acabo de modificar el JDM para poder aplicarle una fuente externa. En estos momentos estoy montando los componentes, en cuanto pueda lo subo. Ademas le agregue para grabar memorias del tipo 93xx (creo que el JDM solo tiene para grabar EEPROM 24xx). Todo esto lo hice en una placa nueva, esperemos que funcione. Saludos y gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Msanduay (Oct 7, 2009)

hola zgouki!! podrias pasarme el pcb y el esquema del programador q hiciste?? mi mail es mosquitochess@hotmail.com.    Estoy buscando algo asi cm el q hiciste pero no encuentro.


----------



## apogeo (Dic 3, 2009)

zgouki dijo:


> Hola gente   . Resulta que ando tratando de meterme en el mundo de los PICs, pero se ve que no me dejan entrar   , ya que traté de construir un garabador y este no me funciona: no me lo reconoce el soft (y obviamente nose porque ops: )
> He aquí el grabador en cuestión:
> 
> 
> ...


EL programador que mencionas si funciona de hecho yo lo estoy utilizando, pero le falta una linea de tierra la cual adjunto como imagen y en la imagen esta linea aparece en color azul para que sepas donde falta, y si no me crees puedes checar las tierras del esquematico y comprobar en el pcb


----------



## aguseguedre (Abr 3, 2010)

Saludos,

Encontré en la web tu comentario sobre el programador de Pics .Yo también monte este  pero tampoco me funciona no se si es un problema del circuito.Tengo una duda  con los condensadores C3 Y C4 ¿C3=0,1 m C4= 10 m? No será al revés. Podrías decirme como conseguiste que funcionara a el tuyo.

Gracias por anticipado.


Aguseguedre


----------



## djxero (Abr 26, 2010)

y alguno que realmente les funcione para el 877a  no encontrado nada en la web aun


----------



## Cyborg16 (Sep 5, 2010)

Buenas. Yo arme el mismo programador de la pagina 1 (el original del post). Tuve el mismo problema de la masa hasta que me di cuenta y se lo arregle con un cable. La cosa es que estoy tratando de grabar un 16F628 pero no se si el software ese de DOS es compatible (me da la sensacion de que no). 
Aca http://micropic.galeon.com/curso6.html hay un esquema similar y dice que hay que usarlo con el IC Prog configurado como TAIT serial programmer. Lo pongo asi pero no va ni para atras :s

Si alguien sabe de ser posible, con que software puedo usar este circuito para grabar un 16F628 se lo agradecería mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## aguseguedre (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola Cyborg16,

Vete a la página de Luis rueda  y veras que esta actualizada con algunas modificaciones en los  valores de los condensadores. 
Como tu dices también le falta una  pista que va a masa.

En cuanto al software A mi me funcionó el WinPic800. Eso si tienes que configurar el tipo de grabador como Polivalente. Estuve probando con varios de la lista que tiene preconfigurados y no los reconocia hasta que le marque  el polivalente. 

Saludos.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Sep 7, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta. Ya pude solucionar el problema igual. Estoy usando el IC-Prog 1.05F configurado como en la imagen y le bajé el driver para win XP. El circuito esta basado en el que dice el IC-Prog (TAIT...), nada mas que el integrado que usa como buffer el original aparentemente era inversor y el de r-luis no, de ahi la principal diferencia. Después la fuente es un poco distinta también pero nada importante. Igual por la web hay un montón de circuitos muy parecidos. Bueno, dejé la info por si alguien tiene el mismo problema. Cualquier cosa pregunten. Lo hice andar ayer recien y pude grabar satisfactoriamente un 16F84A y un 16F628A.

Saludos.


----------

